# Electric Blue!



## Michael Morris (Dec 3, 2003)

You guys (well, Arthur Q) asked for Electric Blue, and it's finally here.  It's a lighter scheme.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 3, 2003)

Uh, wow, that's bright!

I like the idea of blue, but is the color scheme from the mock-up you posted to the other thread (now on page 2) completely dead? I really liked that one and would love to see it as an alternate.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 3, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Uh, wow, that's bright!
> 
> I like the idea of blue, but is the color scheme from the mock-up you posted to the other thread (now on page 2) completely dead? I really liked that one and would love to see it as an alternate.




I'll work towards it later.  This one sorta "evolved"


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Dec 4, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> I'll work towards it later.  This one sorta "evolved"




I love the logo.  I'm staying in 'Stealth' until the GENERIC controversy ends,  but I love the logo.

-F


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 4, 2003)

Does this come complete with Icehouse 80s songs playing in the background?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 4, 2003)

I like it, but i prefer the original. I love the logo too. I'll be waiting for the darker blue one.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Dec 4, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> You guys (well, Arthur Q) asked for Electric Blue, and it's finally here.  It's a lighter scheme.




Actually I like it.  The only thing I would change is to reverse the colours for visited/unvisited links.  Make visited darker than unvisited.  

And vice versa.

Or something.

Did what I post make sense?  I think I might be too tired to be surfing now


----------



## Mercule (Dec 4, 2003)

Man, I love this electric blue.  Great job!


----------



## the Jester (Dec 4, 2003)

This is my favorite, though I think I missed the earlier iteration of blue you did.  (I actually just started fooling around with the styles tonight- good stuff, MM!)


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2003)

The theme is fine, Michael, but that is not the EN World logo.  The logo must remain the same.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 4, 2003)

Not bad, MM. I like it better than Stealth or Holiday.

These different schemes are kind of fun as long as I have good 'ol Charcoal to switch back to. It's a comfort zone thing.

edit: Morrus, is it just the not-centered-on-Africa globe being wrong, or the whole color scheme of the logo that you disapprove of? You have to admit it matches the rest of the style. The default logo seems tailor-made to match Charcoal or other black/gray styles. It would look mighty odd with the rest of the screen pale blue.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> edit: Morrus, is it just the not-centered-on-Africa globe being wrong, or the whole color scheme of the logo that you disapprove of? You have to admit it matches the rest of the style. The default logo seems tailor-made to match Charcoal or other black/gray styles. It would look mighty odd with the rest of the screen pale blue.



It's that it's not the correct logo; I'm sure McDonalds would object if one of their branches had something other than the McDonalds logo on it, too. 

The logo appears all over the place, including on the cover of magazines.  It is important that it remain consistent in my (possibly futile) efforts to market EN World generally.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 4, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It's that it's not the correct logo; I'm sure McDonalds would object if one of their branches had something other than the McDonalds logo on it, too.
> 
> The logo appears all over the place, including on the cover of magazines.  It is important that it remain consistent in my (possibly futile) efforts to market EN World generally.




Ok, ok, I was gonna have fun with globes (see below), but I'll switch it to normal.  For instance on a theme called "copper" use a copper globe..


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2003)

I would be OK with a "wash" or a "tint" across the original logo to help them blend in better, but no actual alteration to the logo itself. Would that work?


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 4, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I would be OK with a "wash" or a "tint" across the original logo to help them blend in better, but no actual alteration to the logo itself. Would that work?




Yeah, I think that will work.


----------



## Mercule (Dec 4, 2003)

I can see your point, Morrus.

Those of us who've been around a while know what the real logo is and it has some recognition.  Any newbies, though, that used one of the themes from the get-go wouldn't necessarily associate the logo from the Player's Journal or a link from another site with these boards/this site.

Michael did do a great job, though.  The copper one, especially, rocks.

On another note, can the themes for the boards be trasferred/duplicated to the front/news pages?  It's a kinda wierd disconnect to load ENWorld in parchment (postnuke) and then come to blue message boards.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2003)

Mercule said:
			
		

> On another note, can the themes for the boards be trasferred/duplicated to the front/news pages? It's a kinda wierd disconnect to load ENWorld in parchment (postnuke) and then come to blue message boards.



One thing I've always wanted to do is to link the entire site together consistently with themes and member accounts across the whole thing, and a consistent navigation menu.  Unfortunately, with various different bits of software (PostNuke, vBulletin, the reviews pages, Top Sites etc.), that isn't possible.

vBulletin are (apparently) going to release a product to compete with PostNuke sometime over the next couple of years, which integrates completely with their messageboard software.  I'll take a look at it when it is released, but that's not anytime in the immediate future.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 4, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> One thing I've always wanted to do is to link the entire site together consistently with themes and member accounts across the whole thing, and a consistent navigation menu.  Unfortunately, with various different bits of software (PostNuke, vBulletin, the reviews pages, Top Sites etc.), that isn't possible.
> 
> vBulletin are (apparently) going to release a product to compete with PostNuke sometime over the next couple of years, which integrates completely with their messageboard software.  I'll take a look at it when it is released, but that's not anytime in the immediate future.




3rd party's have already created such "hacks"  Take a look at www.vbulletin.org sometime


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm a little dubious about hacks.

Plus, how would data be imported from PN to 3rd-party software?  I certainly don't plan to copy out the entire site into a new system!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2003)

Although it does look nice....


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 4, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm a little dubious about hacks.
> 
> Plus, how would data be imported from PN to 3rd-party software?  I certainly don't plan to copy out the entire site into a new system!




I sorta doubt that Vbulletin's version will be able to import either...

Combining datasystems would be a 6 month long ordeal in order to be doable, IMO.  Not that it would take 6 months, but rather the work should be spread out over time in order to be humane


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, it sounds like too much hassle.  Plus there are other problems - such as the current news syndication, the news page layout style (bullet-points) etc.


----------



## Mercule (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't have any clue how much work it would be to set up a new theme, but it doesn't sound like it'd be too hard to create identical color schemes on the news side when one is created on the boards.

Being a computer guy myself, though, I understand the difference between "sounds simple" and "is simple".


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 4, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yeah, it sounds like too much hassle.  Plus there are other problems - such as the current news syndication, the news page layout style (bullet-points) etc.




In the meanwhile we can fake it real good - but I'm having trouble finding the file that tells Post Nuke what the header looks like (I'm overlooking it).  Might want to post that in Newshounds though.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> In the meanwhile we can fake it real good - but I'm having trouble finding the file that tells Post Nuke what the header looks like (I'm overlooking it). Might want to post that in Newshounds though.



Themes folders, I believe.  There's a folder for each theme.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 4, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Themes folders, I believe.  There's a folder for each theme.




Yes, but which one???

There are three..
Giga_insetable rogue
Karate
PostNuke

Edit:  Which one are you using??


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2003)

All three are used by people.  They can choose them, just like here on the boards.

The one set as default is Giga_insetable rogue.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok, got it. (Bit of a pain but I got it)  Any ideas?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks OK, although the top menu is too long.  Too many items.  Can't think of a good way around it though.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 4, 2003)

I could unbold it..  That should help (the menu is now yellow so it sticks out more)


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks better unbolded I think...


----------



## Tallok (Dec 5, 2003)

I really like this style, it's what I'm using, as I think it's less harsh on the eyes than stealth, but easier to read and brighter than the original. Good work


----------



## Mercule (Dec 5, 2003)

Edit: Ignore post.


----------

